# Occupational therapy coding



## LINZSEY (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello -

When coding a physcial/occupational therapy consult for a patient that is status post (for example) shoulder surgery - 

what would the correct primary diagnosis be?  

any guidance will help


----------



## donsqueen (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, based on the limited information in your question, if they are being evaluated for therapy of the body part on which surgery was performed, I would imagine it would be the injury/reason for the surgery.


----------



## anita carleton (Apr 13, 2009)

I see this being billed with the V code for post surgical. I work with workers comp. and we see alot of OT PT. Hope this helps.


----------

